# Moderne Jet-Militär-Flugsimulatoren



## WGSpritzwasser (12. November 2006)

*Moderne Jet-Militär-Flugsimulatoren*

nabend!
gibts irgendwelche gute, realistische und aktuelle militär-flugsimulatoren? mit modernen jets etc? das letzte von dem ich was mitbekommen hab, war der euofighter typhoon vor 6 jahren oder so


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2006)

*AW: Moderne Jet-Militär-Flugsimulatoren*



			
				WGSpritzwasser am 12.11.2006 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> nabend!
> gibts irgendwelche gute, realistische und aktuelle militär-flugsimulatoren? mit modernen jets etc? das letzte von dem ich was mitbekommen hab, war der euofighter typhoon vor 6 jahren oder so




wie wär es mit falcon? http://www.amazon.de/Application-Systems-Heidelberg-Falcon-4-0/dp/B000AMW7W2


----------



## WGSpritzwasser (12. November 2006)

*AW: Moderne Jet-Militär-Flugsimulatoren*



			
				Herbboy am 12.11.2006 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wär es mit falcon? http://www.amazon.de/Application-Systems-Heidelberg-Falcon-4-0/dp/B000AMW7W2



wird gekauft, super, danke!  
wenns auch schon bisschen alt ist... 7 jahre


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2006)

*AW: Moderne Jet-Militär-Flugsimulatoren*



			
				WGSpritzwasser am 12.11.2006 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 12.11.2006 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nee, das alte 4.0 ist 7 jahre alt, das verlinkte ist aber noch rel. neu - das ein ein stark überarbeitetes falcon 4.0. auch mit neuer grafik usw. test war in der PCG ausgabe 9 / 05


----------



## Goddess (12. November 2006)

*AW: Moderne Jet-Militär-Flugsimulatoren*



			
				WGSpritzwasser am 12.11.2006 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 12.11.2006 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei aber gewarnt! Im Gegensatz zur "Ur-Version" von Falcon 4.0 wird dieses Spiel mit einem, über 500 Seiten starken, und nur als .pdf in englischer Sprache vor liegenden, Handbuch aus geliefert! _Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es dazu jetzt schon eine Übersetzung gibt, gearbeitet wurde daran..._ Daher solltest du dir auch gleich einen packen Papier, und Tinten-Patronen für den Drucker mit bestellen.


----------



## NOODLES_SOS (12. November 2006)

*AW: Moderne Jet-Militär-Flugsimulatoren*



			
				WGSpritzwasser am 12.11.2006 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> nabend!
> gibts irgendwelche gute, realistische und aktuelle militär-flugsimulatoren? mit modernen jets etc? das letzte von dem ich was mitbekommen hab, war der euofighter typhoon vor 6 jahren oder so



Ansonsten solltest Du Dir mal Lock On anschauen. In der Pyramide gibt es das schon für 10€, die aktuelle Version mit Flaming Cliffs bekommst Du nur direkt vom Entwickler.


----------



## Dorian39 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Moderne Jet-Militär-Flugsimulatoren (Falcon Allied Forces)*

Noch ein Tipp zu Falcon Allied Forces (Deutsches Handbuch):

Über den Link www.graphsim.de kommt man auf die Homepage. Dort über Support wird man zu einer Seite geleitet, über die man ein von der Fangemeinde erstelltes über 700-seitiges deutsches Handbuch downloaden kann!!!!!

Generell kann man zudem sagen, dass der Support zu Falcon im Vergleich zur alten Version hervorragend funktioniert. Gerade jetzt kam wieder ein neur Patch heraus.

Aus diesem Grunde werde ich der Falcon-Reihe die Treue halten.

Gruß Dorian39


----------



## Alexduke (23. November 2006)

*AW: Moderne Jet-Militär-Flugsimulatoren (Falcon Allied Forces)*

JAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!

Falcon4.0 Allied Force ist die absolut beste derzeit erhältliche Millitär Sim die es gibt. 
Lock on kannste voll knicken!

Pdf auch in Deutsch erhältlich.

Auf dieser Seite: 

http://www.buddy-spike.de/vb/usercp.php

Werden Sie geholfen, falls Du üben mußt, die Jungs sind nett und Hilfsbereit und fliegen natürlich auch Online.

Kommst aber in keinem Fall um das Lesen der Pdf/Handbuch rum wenn Du es ein bisschen Ernst nimmst.


----------



## Mephisto18m (23. November 2006)

*AW: Moderne Jet-Militär-Flugsimulatoren (Falcon Allied Forces)*



			
				Alexduke am 23.11.2006 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> JAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lock on kannste voll knicken!



sehr qualifizierte Aussage   

ich würde mir LOMAC auf jeden Fall auch ansehen. Zumal die Preise nun wirklich nicht so hoch sind, dass man sich ärgern müsste bei nem Fehlkauf


----------



## Alexduke (23. November 2006)

*AW: Moderne Jet-Militär-Flugsimulatoren (Falcon Allied Forces)*



			
				Mephisto18m am 23.11.2006 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Alexduke am 23.11.2006 19:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na gut, dann eben so:

Lock On ist nicht so toll, weil:
1. Nur 3-D Cockpit
2. Keine Dynamische Kampagne
3. Realismus im Cockpit fragwürdig
4. Kein Handbuch a la Falcon! (zumind. bei mir)
5. Grafik nur auf den ersten Blick besser, schöner aber unpraktischer(weiß nich wie ich es sonst ausdrücken soll)
6. Sound war glaub ich mies 

7. Es ist so lange her das ichs angetestet hab, daß ich nicht mehr alles aus dem Gedächtnis aufzählen kann, was mich gestört hat, aber es war ne Menge. 

So besser?

edit: Als ich mir LockOn gekauft hab, hats 40€ gekostet und ich hab mich sehr geärgert.


----------



## raccoon (26. November 2006)

*AW: Moderne Jet-Militär-Flugsimulatoren (Falcon Allied Forces)*



			
				Alexduke am 23.11.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, dann eben so:
> 
> Lock On ist nicht so toll, weil:
> 1. Nur 3-D Cockpit



Diesen negativ Punkt kann ich jetzt irgendwie gar nicht verstehen. Willst du lieber ein 2D Cockpit oder wie?   Falls du damit auf Außenansichten anspielst: die gibt es im Spiel, man kann sie aber in den Optionen ausschalten (muss man ja aber nicht).




			
				Alexduke am 23.11.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Keine Dynamische Kampagne



Ja, das ist schade. Dafür gibt es eine Reihe an Missionen und der Editor ist ziemlich einfach zu bedienen. Das gleicht es einwenig wieder aus finde ich.




			
				Alexduke am 23.11.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Realismus im Cockpit fragwürdig



Was? Die Cockpits sind ziemlich geil geworden. Jedes Instrument ist animiert und gibt dir korrekten Informationen wieder. Du kannst eine Nachtladung in diesem Spiel machen ohne auch nur ein einziges mal die Augen von den Instrumenten nehmen zu müssen.

Das einzige was mir zu deinem Statement einfallen würde ist, dass man die Bedienelemente nicht mit der Maus bedienen kann. Wenn du aber die entsprechende Taste auf der Tastatur drückst, wird auch der Schalter im Cockpit umgelegt.




			
				Alexduke am 23.11.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Kein Handbuch a la Falcon! (zumind. bei mir)



Das hast du bei Falcon 4.0: Allied Force auch nicht mehr. Das Handbuch ist nur beim noch viel älteren original Falcon 4.0 dabei und im Zweifel wird man wohl eher das verbesserte Falcon 4.0: AF nehmen, nich oda?




			
				Alexduke am 23.11.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Grafik nur auf den ersten Blick besser, schöner aber unpraktischer(weiß nich wie ich es sonst ausdrücken soll)



rotfl.. Naja, über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten, nich'? Dafür, dass das Spiel aber schon so alt ist, finde ich die Grafik immer noch ziemlich gut. Hier mal zum veranschaulichen:

Lock-On - Flaming Cliffs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqYKXCO0GsQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQqeUpQ1loc

Diese Videos sind visuell nachbearbeitet, enthalte ich euch aber nicht vor. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocf6dF6WqPM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qJOwYY_pdo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAaKYeLVyyk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmKlZXcUtPI

Auf youtube.com gibt es auch Videos von Falcon 4.0: AF, falls man mal vergleichen will.  




			
				Alexduke am 23.11.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Sound war glaub ich mies



Na, da wären wir wieder beim Geschmack. Ich finde den Sound von Lock-On sehr gelungen. Man fühlt sich sofort wie in einem echten Cockpit, wenn man hört wie das Canopy langsam runterkommt, die Triebwerke hochfahren und man langsam anrollt. Bei der Landung quietschen die Reifen, wenn man aufsetzt uvm. Die Soundkulisse ist auch im Ansatz aus den oben geposteten Videos entnehmbar.


Man merkt: Ich bin Lock-On - Flaming Cliffs Fan.  Ich habe übrigens auch Falcon 4.0 im Schrank stehen, LOMAC begeistert mich aber mehr.

Für Lock-On ist auch ein weiteres Add-On in arbeit, wo man einen verdammt detailliert simulierten Hubschrauber fliegen können wird:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_vnucpO6R8

Im Zweifel würde ich zu Lock-On Gold greifen. Da ist das aktuelle Add-On Flaming Cliffs schon mit bei und es ist auch nicht so furchtbar teuer. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob man die Gold-Edition noch bei uns kriegt. Ich habe meine vom britischen Amazon.


Gruß
R4CC00n


----------



## Tommy2604 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Moderne Jet-Militär-Flugsimulatoren (Falcon Allied Forces)*

Hi, das englische Handbuch zu Falcon 4.0 Allied Forces gibts mittlerweile auch auf deutsch als pdf. Wer Interesse hat geht auf http://www.lead-pursuit.com/ und kann es im Download-Bereich runterladen. Nur als Info. MFG Tommy


----------



## Alexduke (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Moderne Jet-Militär-Flugsimulatoren (Falcon Allied Forces)*



			
				Alexduke am 23.11.2006 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Mephisto18m am 23.11.2006 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie peinlich, meinte damit eigentlich F/A 18 - habs mit LockOn verwechselt, hab mir die DEMO gezogen und muß als Hardcore-Simmer sagen: NEE!! ISt nix für mich, aber für alle, die nicht die totale hardcore Sim haben wollen ist es denk ich mal erste wahl! 

Sorry dafür!!!


----------

